# Control arm bushings?



## 68lover (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys......looking for advice to replace bushings, especially the top ones. Touched base with the forum a few wks back about the Snap Snap from the rear end. Got the lower ones out with no problem BUT the top ones are being difficult. Very little room to do anything and what I didn't know was one mount is molded to the rear end housing! That bushing is pressed into the ring molded into the housing. Any suggestions? Considering dropping the whole rear end, may be easier! Glad I don't do this for a living!!!!!:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

An air hammer may help.
On reinstall I use a large socket with the same OD as the bushing and either a BFH or an air hammer to drive it back in. Putting the bushings in the freezer then coating the outside with grease may help as well.


----------



## 68lover (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys...me again. I guess what I'm really looking for is what tools one used to get at the bolts in the upper arms out and how to press out the bushing in the housing and put it back in. There is no room for an impact. Your working with about 6 inches above and around the diffy, then there's the exhaust in the way. All bad angles for a socket. Short socket is too shallow and a deep well is too long. Tried an impact with a loooong extension. Got a couple out, one is really a "B". Still working on that one.
I guess that's why I thought maybe drop the whole rear end..easier? Have it sitting on jack stands, laying on my back trying to get at bolts..not fun. Probably should have gotten it on a hoist so one could walk under, more mobility... appreciate any thoughts


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Pull the shocks, it will allow the rear to drop a few more inches.


----------



## 68lover (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Had a friend with the same problem. Chevelle......put a ford rear end under it for, setting it up for the strip . Ended up torching the uppers off. Have to get the whole body up on jack stands and that will allow me some room to drop the rear end some so I can get at those uppers. What a "B". Anyone that says it's apiece of cake, come on over!!! The one I can't get to is the one that's almost cut in half from the sleeve inside the rubber.


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

What I have done before it to take a drill and drill through the rubber repeatedly until the inner sleeve and most of the rubber can be removed. The outer sleeve can then be crushed (towards the center) with a chisel and hammer or an air chisel. I'm not sure how to explain it but try to make a heart shape out of the outer sleeve and it will fall out. This is certainly easier with the rear taken out from under the car.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not sure if you can't get the bolts out or the bushings out. I've always done the bushings with the rear end out of the car. It's only 4 bolts, 2 brake cables, and a brake hose. You can clean it all up, paint it, and pop it back in. The bolts and nuts are simply unscrewed. You can get sockets in intermediate depths for an easier time of it. I have several, and usually use them for front shock R&R, etc. For the bushings, use a flat, thin blade in an air hammer, and get it behind the lip of the bushing and it'll buzz right out.


----------



## 68lover (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys. Got it all back together, what a difference. Had some help, wasn't easy with the rear end still under the car. Snapped 2 bolts and stripped another on the bushing puller. Got a bigger bolt! 
Thanks for all the info shared........everyone does a great job.


----------

